# B & B Honey Farm



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Just got back picking up some more frames/foundation from B & B Honey Farm. Nice picturesque drive, great folks, great products. Highly recommended. If you can't drive there, and live in the Midwest covered by Spee-Dee delivery, they can get you great shipping rates. To my area it's overnight - without overnight rates.

I think that they sell Humble Abodes woodenware - their frames are *absolutely the best you can buy *- clear, straight grain, white pine stock, and they fit together tight. *Try 'em you'll love them.
*
MM


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 4, 2008)

I have had a good experience with them as well. Bought a real nice stainless hand crank extractor from them. Best deal anywhere. They also have nice slatted racks & a great screened bottom board with the tray underneath. Nice folks to deal with as well. I hear they also sell Nucs of Mn hygenics, however, I have not tried their bees.


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

I also just received an order from B&B. 20 med Pierco, 10 deep Pierco and 20 deep frames - shipping was fast and only 8.50 by SpeeDee Delivery. I also highly recommend them.


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

Has anyone purchased their package bees? If so, how were they?


----------

